
A Princess makes Google remove ~200 links to her rant about killing muslims - mdrabla
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889kyv/a-princess-is-making-google-to-forget-her-drunken-rant-about-killing-muslims
======
dirtnugget
This distresses me a lot. Seems like a well-done cover-up specifically for
Germany. Are there other instances where Google decides to ban news locally?

~~~
dirtnugget
Especially worrying is the lack of coverage around her process. I can find
nothing. Like she only existed to marry.

